# Posting in the correct forum



## Spongy (May 21, 2019)

Hey all, just a quick FYI that you may be seeing or have seen some threads moved around.  Please try to post threads in the appropriate sub-forum for the topic rather than just in the General Chat or Steroid Underground.  

I will more than likely just mention that the thread has been moved just to bring it to OPs attention.  Don't get butthurt about it if it happens, not the end of the world.  We just want to have the appropriate topics in the appropriate sub-forums.


----------



## Lizard King (May 21, 2019)

So if we post threads in the wrong forum that would be more work for you, hmmmmm......


----------



## rawdeal (May 21, 2019)

So,  no boobs in this sub-forum?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 21, 2019)

I'll post where I want to post!!!


----------



## Spongy (May 21, 2019)

Lizard King said:


> So if we post threads in the wrong forum that would be more work for you, hmmmmm......



goddammit lol.  I'll delegate it to Jin.


----------



## rawdeal (May 21, 2019)

Which one is the delegator and which is the delegatee?


----------



## snake (May 21, 2019)

Jin will get mad. He loves welcoming me every time I accidently post to the New Members section. I think it makes his day. Lol

Okay Spongy, I'll try to be better with that.


----------



## Jin (May 22, 2019)

Spongy said:


> goddammit lol.  I'll delegate it to Jin.



Hazing!!!!!!!


----------



## Viduus (May 22, 2019)

21/male/US

pic 4 pic?


----------

